# Aufbau zum Java EE Entwickler - Schulungen



## robodomo (7. Mrz 2018)

Hallo Java User ,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Es geht darum das sich mein Themenschwerpunkt in diesem Jahr von einer prozeduralen Sprache (Cobol) zu Java verlagert.  Nun soll ich meinem Chef  Vorschläge für Schulungen unterbreiten die ich machen könnte um mich darauf vorzubereiten. 

Es geht dabei um die Entwicklung einer Middleware mittels Java EE und später sollen dann auch Android Apps entwickelt werden, hauptsächlich soll ich aber in die Middleware mitentwickeln und damit mitwachsen(also javamäßig  ). 

Ich selber habe mir gedacht das ich definitiv einen Grundkurs Java SE + Aufbau Kurs SE brauche, bevor ich mit Java EE starte, da meiner Meinung nach die Grundlagen von Java SE sitzen müssen bevor ich mich mit Java EE beschäftige.  Diese Einschätzung teilen wohl auch die meisten Schulungsanbieter, aber das heißt ja nicht das es so auch richtig ist - die freuen sich ja über jede weitere bezahlte Schulung!

Seht ihr das auch so und könnt ihr vllt. Vorschläge für gute Anbieter machen(ideal Raum Hamburg)? Es gibt viele Anbieter und fast alle scheinen laut Bewertungen sehr gut zu sein(was ich aber kaum glauben kann  )

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt, ihr seit die Experten, ich kann da nur schwer eine qualifizerte Entscheidung treffen. 

Viele Grüße


----------

